# Happy Birthday Mac



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday junior, have a very good one, old mate. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I didn't think Mac was getting any older, now that he has returned to his homeland.










This was taken on a munro, near his home in Scotland. :biggrin:

Happy birthday Mach. :toot:

Later,
William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday mate, :band:

now where are the pictures of that Birthday watch?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Many happy returns :toot:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I like cake :thumbsup:

Happy birthday Sir, have a superb day and night.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Guys, great Photoshop William :laugh:

As for the watch - you`ll just have to wait a bit while I sort out photos but I will say that it`s great, it`ll be excellent during the night & I think better worn on the left wrist in the morning and the right in the afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy birthday .Could the new watch be a monster? :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chocko said:


> Happy birthday .Could the new watch be a monster? :laugh:


Thanks, & I see reality is not a concept you are familiar with :wacko: :laugh:

Anyway, here`s a teaser for you of me with Lady Janie & the Birthday Watch...










My old babysitter is coming over for a visit in a few minutes so you`ll have to wait until later for some clearer shots of the new watch. Can you guess what it is yet? :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1) No one on the forum has one.
2) It lights up like a Christmas tree.
3) It is POSH.

Damned if I know. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Many happy returns and is the watch this?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

:happybday:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy birthday old timer :alcoholic:

:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys









Nigel is correct, the watch is a...

*Bradley Timepiece ("Assembled in China with Swiss parts")*



















While it`s designed so the time can be `felt` it can obviously be read like a normal watch though as I indicated earlier - imo, it`s easier to read after midday if swapped from the left wrist to the right..










IMO, it`s an impressive, well made design :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:toot: And hes got the cheek to knock a monster............................. artytime:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There`s no comparison - the 200m Monster`s crown guard & case cut-outs are pointlessly fugly









Whereas the Bradley is functional & kewl







:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

But, but, but... it doesn't have hands! :sadwalk:

Anyway, I'm glad you're happy. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re such a Luddite, William







:laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice a fine piece of pragmatic sculpture :thumbsup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

104th or 105th?

Happy birthday mate. I hope you have a good one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Happy birthday :toot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, Roy :thumbsup:

& Lewis, I know I`m getting on but I`m not that old







:laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That Bradley is quite interesting, it has external mechanical components that might be compromised by wrist DNA. Are there specific cleaning instructions?

I quite like the idea anyway, my eyesight is blurred when not wearing my specs, in the dark it's even harder to navigate a room without them. A tactile watch might make sense, if the crud from my fingers doesn't impair its function over a long period of use.

Understand, I'm not being negative here. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There is no mention of any special instructions, Stan, but I imagine that a bit of regular gentle cleaning with something like a soft brush should keep any crud at bay, it`s not as if the slots are difficult to get at.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is its rated water resistance?

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There is no mention of any special instructions, Stan, but I imagine that a bit of regular gentle cleaning with something like a soft brush should keep any crud at bay, it`s not as if the slots are difficult to get at.


Thanks Mac, it is an interesting and potentially practical purchase for..................... me. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> What is its rated water resistance?
> 
> Later,
> William


On the information card that comes with the watch it helpfully states -"WATER RESISTANCE Not for water sports"

I checked the FAQ section on Eone`s website and found this -

*Is The Bradley timepiece water resistant?*

The Bradley will easily withstand splashes or brief immersion in water, like getting caught in the rain or washing hands. However, it is not sufficiently resistant for water sports, swimming or bathing. We recommend not to wear your Bradley while doing any sorts of aggressive sports activities.



*I`m firmly of the opinion that swimming is for fish & other aquatic fauna so it`s no problem to me :biggrin: *



Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no mention of any special instructions, Stan, but I imagine that a bit of regular gentle cleaning with something like a soft brush should keep any crud at bay, it`s not as if the slots are difficult to get at.
> ...


It`s certainly a distinctive, clever & imo elegant piece of design :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Belated happy birthday Mac :toot: I like the watch/timepiece - very cool & distinctive :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Day late, but happy birthday Mac.

Superb acquisition, I didn't know they were even out yet those Bradleys, but I had a good read of the Kickstarter campaign Roy posted.

Nice treat that one, I bet it's not the last one on the forum!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, belated happy birthday!! :toot: :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, only four more years until I get the State Pension - I`ll be Rich, Rich I tell you!! artytime:


----------

